# RTA Map Center -- Support >  Using the icons

## gdorrington

I have a map with all the icons on it.  I want to remove all the ones we don't need and just leave the ones I want to visit.  Is there a way of doing this?

----------


## Midwest Michael

Welcome to the RTA Forum!

That should be easy. Click on the icon that you want to remove from your map. At the bottom of the description there is a button that says "remove." Just click that and that icon will go away - just make sure to save your map so it stays gone.

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

Yes, you can remove as many of the icons as you wish -- and the resave the map.  You could remove all of them

Alternatively you can use the filters and only add the icons related to the kind of icon you are looking for -- for instance dining.

Mark

----------

